# Why paragon is not in stock? Waiting list?



## piapium (Jan 31, 2021)

I appreciate what you do here. Love your work but is it that hard to produce some pcbs? Is this a hype thing?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Jan 31, 2021)

Totally hype, gotta flaunt those warez to get everyone hooked.


----------



## piapium (Jan 31, 2021)

Totally not cool though! I need’em soo bad. 😬


----------



## Robert (Jan 31, 2021)

You got it, no better way to make a sale than to not offer the item for sale on purpose...  we go above and beyond to give a completely authentic experience true to the original.    

Seriously though, it takes a little time for them to arrive.... they're on the way.     They should be here Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## piapium (Jan 31, 2021)

How many of them? Hope there are many.


----------



## zgrav (Jan 31, 2021)

piapium said:


> How many of them? Hope there are many.


when stock comes in it sometimes sells out in a matter of a day or two.  figure out in advance what boards you want to order and how many, and try to place your order when you see some of the boards in stock.  if everything you want is not is stock, you may want to go ahead and order the things that are in stock.  otherwise those might be sold out before the other things you are waiting on show up in stock.


----------



## music6000 (Jan 31, 2021)

piapium said:


> Totally not cool though! I need’em soo bad. 😬


Sounds like you may have Paragonitis !!!!


----------



## piapium (Jan 31, 2021)

music6000 said:


> Sounds like you may have Paragonitis !!!!


😬😬😬 I need’em man I just need’em.


----------



## piapium (Feb 1, 2021)

Still no paragon, think I’m gonna die.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 1, 2021)

You could have ordered and built a *paragon mini* while you are waiting.   You could even call it the Mini-Pee.  : ^ )


----------



## piapium (Feb 1, 2021)

I like 1590bb a lot. I can build mini in a 1590bb but that doesn’t work for me.


----------



## Robert (Feb 1, 2021)

I have a shipment arriving today, but unfortunately the Paragon isn't in that one.... Looks like it's going to be tomorrow.


----------



## piapium (Feb 1, 2021)

Robert said:


> I have a shipment arriving today, but unfortunately the Paragon isn't in that one.... Looks like it's going to be tomorrow.


That’s still favorable


----------



## piapium (Feb 2, 2021)

Another day without paragon  it’s so hard to endure.


----------



## Robert (Feb 2, 2021)

It's only noon here.    They're out for delivery as we speak.


----------



## piapium (Feb 2, 2021)

That’s great news! 🥳🤩


----------



## Kroars (Apr 13, 2022)

piapium said:


> That’s great news! 🥳🤩


Please tell me the man got his Paragon??!!


----------



## piapium (Apr 13, 2022)

Kroars said:


> Please tell me the man got his Paragon??!!


And not just one. Many 😂😂


----------



## carlinb17 (Apr 13, 2022)

Wait is this a @fig contest?

14


----------



## Big Monk (Apr 13, 2022)

carlinb17 said:


> Wait is this a @fig contest?
> 
> 14



I’m not taking any chances. 

33


----------



## Coda (Apr 13, 2022)

47


----------



## Dan0h (Apr 13, 2022)

12…


----------



## fig (Apr 13, 2022)

Ann Margret


----------



## bhcarpenter (Apr 13, 2022)

42 obviously


----------



## cwsquared (Apr 14, 2022)

fig said:


> Ann Margret


Sophia Loren   (...since some of y'all are grumpy old men.  Me, I'm just grumpy)


----------



## grabo99 (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## szukalski (Apr 14, 2022)

21


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 14, 2022)

11

Aleffen ... SCOTLAND!! 🏴󠁧󠁢󠁳󠁣󠁴󠁿

FRREEDOMMMM!


----------



## cdwillis (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## Kroars (Apr 14, 2022)

piapium said:


> And not just one. Many 😂😂


Right on.  I’m finally about to build a couple, and was doing my traditional forum read through when I came across your post.  Glad you got one!


----------

